# Youtube Golf



## Bdill93 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi all,

Bored in lockdown - classic. 

Any channels, ideally where you can watch actual golf matches etc, that you recommend? In the last lockdown I abused golf videos on youtube.. I have no more Rick Sheils or Peter Finch to watch! Ive also listened to the podcast in full and honestly, just bored of watching the same people now. 

Im not after a golf coach and coaching tips, just some fun golf to watch!

Other channels I sub to:
GM Golf
Good Good
Tubes and Ange Golf Life
Matt Fryer
Andy Carter
Bad golf

Suggestions below if you have any!


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 14, 2021)

Tough time for UK golf channels ahead I think. A combination of the winter and lockdown means many who publish course vlogs will soon run out of material. It will be a challenge for them to keep publishing content that appeals in my opinion.


----------



## ADB (Jan 14, 2021)

If you fancy a bit of nostalgia, a guy has uploaded extended highlights of the Ryder Cups between 1985 to 1997 (6 videos in total each about 2hrs) - great to see Seve at his peak and the infamous Kiawah 'War on the Shore'. Search Clive Parker on YT.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 14, 2021)

Experior Golf
Kyle Berkshire
Stacked Golf
Golf Sidekick


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m really enjoying golf sidekick at the moment.

It’s advice though, but most videos are entirely on the course, and it’s not technical, it’s about course management. I think it’s great


----------



## cliveb (Jan 14, 2021)

During the first lockdown I watched quite a few episodes of Shell's Wonderful World of Golf.
AFAICT they have been posted by a variety of YouTube channels, not one single source.


----------



## Crow (Jan 14, 2021)

Dan Hendriksen's have been pretty good lately, he has a good group of guys regularly playing with him.
Dan Hendriksen's have been pretty good lately, he has a good group of guys regularly playing with him.

(But he does have an annoying habit where he repeats himself, usually when about to play a shot so I assume it's a nervous tic of some sort.)


I also like some of Alex Etches stuff, although his cheesy sense of humour can be overdone some times.
This was a good one.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

Alex Evans - Chronicles of a not yet champion golfer. He should have many many more subscribers. That he's best mates with Paul Waring and having him on the channel frequently makes it even better as Paul seem to be a really nice guy as well.

Oh, the R&A have published loads of The Open summary videos for each year. Easy watch. 

I used to watch Erik Anders Lang before, but he just seem like pompous twit to me now for some reason.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 14, 2021)

I’ve watched the following video countless times, best swing in the business. Although I heard his chipping can let him down....🤔


----------



## richbeech (Jan 14, 2021)

One of my personal favourites is James Whiltshire. Doesn't tend to get mentioned much on here, if at all. I personally love his content but depends what you want to watch. He's up to over 50k subs now.  

For those who haven't seen his channel before he's basically a young lad, mid to late 20s I think, who's trying to make it as a Pro. Now I know that sounds cringe and has been done to death but his videos are genuinely very funny. Some of them can be a tad serious but if you're a young person yourself hoping to go as far as you can in the game then it shows what sort of things you should be doing. He does lot of course vlogs that are always fun to watch - lots of Micky taking etc but also some very very good golf to learn from.  

His content is getting better and better too. Last year he started to include a chap called Steve Surry who is a proper Tour Pro, plays on ET events in South Africa. Steve is a great bloke and shares so much good advice with James. Beginning of this year James actually went to South Africa with him to caddy for him on the South African swing and he documented all of it including playing practice rounds with other ET Pros etc. Highly highly recommended if you haven't seen him before.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

richbeech said:



			One of my personal favourites is James Whiltshire. Doesn't tend to get mentioned much on here, if at all. I personally love his content but depends what you want to watch. He's up to over 50k subs now. 

For those who haven't seen his channel before he's basically a young lad, mid to late 20s I think, who's trying to make it as a Pro. Now I know that sounds cringe and has been done to death but his videos are genuinely very funny. Some of them can be a tad serious but if you're a young person yourself hoping to go as far as you can in the game then it shows what sort of things you should be doing. He does lot of course vlogs that are always fun to watch - lots of Micky taking etc but also some very very good golf to learn from. 

His content is getting better and better too. Last year he started to include a chap called Steve Surry who is a proper Tour Pro, plays on ET events in South Africa. Steve is a great bloke and shares so much good advice with James. Beginning of this year James actually went to South Africa with him to caddy for him on the South African swing and he documented all of it including playing practice rounds with other ET Pros etc. Highly highly recommended if you haven't seen him before.
		
Click to expand...

I watch a fair few of his as well from time to time. Have to say that his productions are getting really good and it's an easy watch. He will however never become a pro. Has he ever even shot under par?


----------



## richbeech (Jan 14, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I watch a fair few of his as well from time to time. Have to say that his productions are getting really good and it's an easy watch. He will however never become a pro. Has he ever even shot under par?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It's very simply put together a lot of the time but very cool. He knows the angles to capture some great ball flights. And his ball striking is very very good. The videos he does at the range, although boring after a while, show how good of a ball striker he is. 

I think he's broke par a few times actually, one was in a Jemega Tour event I think, I'm sure he shot 2 under in one of the rounds. But no I agree with you, I don't think he'll make it as a proper Tour Pro. I think he probably could carry on playing on the small feeder Tours like he has been doing and maybe even get onto the EuroPro (which is what his goal is) but I couldn't see him going any higher than that. Who am I to judge though. Can't fault his dedication and the videos he's making along the way for YouTube are class in my opinion.


----------



## Junior (Jan 14, 2021)

Coaching wise, I like Alex Elliott and Matt Fryer.  Alex Elliott's videos with Natalie doing the golf stretching exercises have been good too.  Course vlog wise NLU have got it nailed down.  Finch just talks weirdly now, like he's presenting an American TV show.

Whilst working at home I've also listened to a few podcasts.   This Rick Shiels podcast is alright,  but he's becoming more and more up himself.  I just find his attempt at humour quite arrogant.   The Open podcasts were really good and the podcast that Kit Alexander and John Morgan (can't remember the name) were also.


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 14, 2021)

I find the average golfer very good, some great on course stuff and did a great series on Scotland's lesser known courses, he's brutally honest too. Peter Finch is virtually unwatchable, he's like a bad parody of a YouTube golfer. Rick Shiels is going the same way I think. Eric Anders Lang does some great content but do think he has become a little up himself, his production values are great though and shows a very different side to golf all around the world.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

I follow a few, some are better than others, some are already on your list as well.

Bad Golf - love these two but they don't post very often.
Golf Mates - decent if you want to see little matches played as you mentioned in the OP.
Golf Sidekick - he is brilliant, mainly posts vlogs of his rounds while talking you through his thought process for course management.
James Robinson Golf - mainly flicks between course vlogs and indoor testing of new clubs that have come out - he can be quite funny, maybe the voice grates after a while. He posts every day though so plenty of content.
Tubes & Ange Golf Life - you already listed them but I love his rounds with some of the current and ex footballers. Some are hilarious. 
Rick Shiels you already know about obviously.
I follow the Average Golfer but I actually find him quite boring and don't watch him often. Might unsubscribe.


----------



## Crow (Jan 14, 2021)

I find the average golfer very samey.
His production quality is excellent but I believe that's done by his partner.
Often he seems more interested in the arty pictures rather than the content.

And I can't bear anyone who starts their vlog making or drinking coffee, I'm not interested in your coffee!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

Crow said:



			I find the average golfer very samey.
His production quality is excellent but I believe that's done by his partner.
Often he seems more interested in the arty pictures rather than the content.

And I can't bear anyone who starts their vlog making or drinking coffee, I'm not interested in your coffee!
		
Click to expand...

I think he's just a bit dull. He could try and make the vids a bit more lively. Might be just his monotonous voice, I don't know.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2021)

For some good retro golf I've been watching stuff on 'Back n the day' and 'Conrad Nagel' channels. Plus the USGA channel has some good US Open stuff.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 14, 2021)

Another one who enjoys the James Wiltshire channel although I don't watch a lot of his technical content as its a bit too in depth for me. I do enjoy his course vlogs and the production has got far better over time thanks to Flowers.

I do watch all the Rick Shiels vids out of habit mainly but I'm getting a bit bored of his content, still enjoy the club reviews though. I also listen to his podcast but find that Guy really grates on me for some reason. Having said that, I accidentally slowed the podcast down to 0.5x speed the other day and it for some reason Guy, with that accent and that voice sounds absolute hilarious.

I enjoy Peter Finch's videos but mainly his QFTO series where you get to see more of the real person and see some of the mental side a bit more. I've found that his on course vlogs have got more and more cringeworthy recently. As others have said, he's become a bit of a parody. Even Rick Shiels has started calling him out on it for going all Jeremy Clarkson-esque.

Also enjoy the Average Golfer content as, well, an average golfer I find his reviews a bit more relatable.

Golf mates can be cringe but there is some gold in there occasionally. 

James Robinson is becoming pretty annoying as well, just seems pretty up himself.

I think a lot of them that I like ultimately seem like nice lads and who I could enjoy a round and, crucially, a pint with after.


----------



## Curls (Jan 14, 2021)

Padraig Harrington has just started a channel with 5 or 6 very good videos, I look forward to more


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 14, 2021)

No laying up series - both their tourist sauce, wild world of golf and strapped are all matches, tours rather than coaching.

Old but Mark Crossfield channel has him and three others trying to break Shane Lowry's course record in scramble form (think emirates).

Alex Evans as mentioned.

Erik Anders Lang/Random Golf Club films has him trying to break 90 on some of the major courses - gets a bit beaten up but decent along with some of his travels.

Fore Play Golf have a couple of good videos taking on Kevin Kisner and more recently Paige Spiranic but they're quality of golf varies.

I think those are all fairly mainstream and old so I expect you've seen them but worth digging into a couple of those older ones if you haven't.


----------



## Crow (Jan 14, 2021)

Curls said:



			Padraig Harrington has just started a channel with 5 or 6 very good videos, I look forward to more
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, some of the best instruction I've seen.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Another one who enjoys the James Wiltshire channel although I don't watch a lot of his technical content as its a bit too in depth for me. I do enjoy his course vlogs and the production has got far better over time thanks to Flowers.

I do watch all the Rick Shiels vids out of habit mainly but I'm getting a bit bored of his content, still enjoy the club reviews though. I also listen to his podcast but find that Guy really grates on me for some reason. Having said that, I accidentally slowed the podcast down to 0.5x speed the other day and it for some reason Guy, with that accent and that voice sounds absolute hilarious.

I enjoy Peter Finch's videos but mainly his QFTO series where you get to see more of the real person and see some of the mental side a bit more. I've found that his on course vlogs have got more and more cringeworthy recently. As others have said, he's become a bit of a parody. Even Rick Shiels has started calling him out on it for going all Jeremy Clarkson-esque.

Also enjoy the Average Golfer content as, well, an average golfer I find his reviews a bit more relatable.

Golf mates can be cringe but there is some gold in there occasionally.

*James Robinson is becoming pretty annoying as well, just seems pretty up himself.*

I think a lot of them that I like ultimately seem like nice lads and who I could enjoy a round and, crucially, a pint with after.
		
Click to expand...

Find him and his clickbait videos quite dull, but you have to give it to the guy. Every single day he's posting something, and he's now even started a second channel about his life outside golf which seem to be racking up views, so he's doubling up on his earnings. He's not dumb!


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Jan 14, 2021)

Golf Mates is really good. Only discovered it this week but brilliant mix of on course vlogs, with lots of humour and banter. Liam Harrison who runs it has gone to UAE to film content during this lockdown.


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2021)

Some interesting bits on these :-

BE BETTER GOLF - YouTube
SAS Golf - YouTube

Or more instructional syrup

ChrisRyanGolf - YouTube

One for SILH

My Swing Evolution - YouTube


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I follow a few, some are better than others, some are already on your list as well.

Bad Golf - love these two but they don't post very often.
Golf Mates - decent if you want to see little matches played as you mentioned in the OP.
Golf Sidekick - he is brilliant, mainly posts vlogs of his rounds while talking you through his thought process for course management.
James Robinson Golf - mainly flicks between course vlogs and indoor testing of new clubs that have come out - he can be quite funny, maybe the voice grates after a while. He posts every day though so plenty of content.
Tubes & Ange Golf Life - you already listed them but I love his rounds with some of the current and ex footballers. Some are hilarious.
Rick Shiels you already know about obviously.
I follow the Average Golfer but I actually find him quite boring and don't watch him often. Might unsubscribe.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we have similar tastes!

Bad golf and Tubes and Ange are both such great channels. As you mention, I love the football insight too, Im a massive football fan and its been great watching some of the Tubes videos.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jan 14, 2021)

TXG - Matt seems to have a phenomenal swing
SAS Golf - really like the content he's putting out
Dan Hendriksen golf - glad he's broken away from Crossfield. Like Lester, not so keen on Lee. Will Farley is good, but preferred him on Flower's channel, when he was less serious
Michael Newton Golf is decent for club reviews. 
I'm subscribed to all the usual suspects - Tubes, Wiltshire, No Laying Up, padraig, Bad Golf, Shiels


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 14, 2021)

Crow said:



			Agreed, some of the best instruction I've seen.
		
Click to expand...

Keeps it simple unlike a lot of the 'coaches' on Youtube who like the sound of their own voice.


----------



## Sats (Jan 14, 2021)

YouTube for golf is saturated. Started as a platform to get information out to now hitting the like button and subscribing. 
I don't know how many times I can watch a review -which honestly is probably the most relevant, how to grip/fix my slice/hook/over the top/under the top/increase distance/never 3 putt again blah blah blah or a vlog (which is either like watching paint dry or trying too hard to be funny or filled with in jokes I don't get.)

I can see most of it as filling a void whilst bored.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Find him and his clickbait videos quite dull, but you have to give it to the guy. Every single day he's posting something, and he's now even* started a second channel about his life outside golf which seem to be racking up views, so he's doubling up on his earnings. He's not dumb!*

Click to expand...

His smartest move was to include his girlfriend on the second channel. A brilliant marketing ploy


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 14, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			His smartest move was to include his girlfriend on the second channel. A brilliant marketing ploy

Click to expand...

And she looks positively thrilled to be on it 😂 on the working from home video she just looks like she wants to shove the camera down his throat!

But yeah, he's playing the game and its working for him.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 14, 2021)

Used to be a big fan of tubes but it’s all a bit ‘soccer am’ and is wearing a bit thin now. Seems like a lovely chap but I now only watch if the guest is someone I particularly like (glen hoddle was the last)

Similar story with golfmates, binged on his stuff for a few weeks, but the same jokes grate after a while.

Love Alex evans, what he talks about is well above my skill level, but he’s a likeable character without being over the top. Great chemistry with Paul waring. Shame he only does 1 a week.

James Wiltshire is great sometimes, boring the rest. Really enjoyed the South African swing series, it’s the best thing I’ve seen in ages, great insight.

Mark crossfield - so many hate him and I can understand why, but for me his are still the best in terms of game improvement, insights, course management and course vlogs.

SAS- he talks too loudly but his vlogs have been really interesting since he switched to buying and selling second hand clubs.

Finch and shiels - they get the best guests in my opinion but the content is too click baity and just or miss. I still watch them though. Interesting that shiels has taken the mick out of finch’s new voice!

NLU - very good, I’m late to this party, still going through the old stuff and enjoy their podcasts.

Anyone see the tweets Shiels sent out about ‘top bloke’ who is basically a golf youtuber troll? I’ve watched a few of his that have popped up. Vile man.


----------



## drewster (Jan 14, 2021)

I only watch Dan Hendrikson and No Laying Up.  I'm loving Dan's stuff at the moment, his team are a real good mix .


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 14, 2021)

TXG or NLU. The rest is for strange people 😂


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 14, 2021)

TXG For equipment stuff,  I find 'the shotgun start' a good podcast too...


----------



## Peluqui (Jan 14, 2021)

Check out Steve Johnston PGA for easy to follow tips.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Anyone see the tweets Shiels sent out about ‘top bloke’ who is basically a golf youtuber troll? I’ve watched a few of his that have popped up. Vile man.
		
Click to expand...

Saw some of this. Personally I think it was the wrong thing and just gives the idiot more publicity. Think the bloke is a total tool and maybe should actually try and produce his own individual content and see how hard it is rather than simply slag off anything others have done.

From my perspective, I still like Crossfield (although more for the reviews than the on course), Hendrikson, and just got into NLU


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2021)

Golf Mates and Dan Hendriksen at the moment. Two very different channels. I do like playing vlogs especially at this Covid time.  Nice to see new courses, as well as courses I have played.

Must admit only handicap golfers I am interested in watching are ones that make me laugh. Ones that play off double digits and take themselves so seriously do nothing for me.

The two Hendriksen brothers playing with Lester and Wilbur are definitely worth watching. Paul Hendriksen played in the English Open last year and is a very decent player. Wilbur has just got his EuroPro tour card. Hopefully he will do well as seems a nice guy.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 14, 2021)

Dan Hendriksen is my go to channel.
Seems to focus on quality ahead of clickbait titles.

Genevieve Ling is one that is fairly new and has got potential.
Very genuine person and has a decent game.

James Robinson's new non-golf channel watchable. Got to admit I'm watching it more for his gf Laura, than to listen to him.


----------



## IainP (Jan 14, 2021)

richbeech said:



			One of my personal favourites is James Whiltshire. Doesn't tend to get mentioned much on here, if at all. I personally love his content but depends what you want to watch. He's up to over 50k subs now. 

For those who haven't seen his channel before he's basically a young lad, mid to late 20s I think, who's trying to make it as a Pro. Now I know that sounds cringe and has been done to death but his videos are genuinely very funny. Some of them can be a tad serious but if you're a young person yourself hoping to go as far as you can in the game then it shows what sort of things you should be doing. He does lot of course vlogs that are always fun to watch - lots of Micky taking etc but also some very very good golf to learn from. 

His content is getting better and better too. Last year he started to include a chap called Steve Surry who is a proper Tour Pro, plays on ET events in South Africa. Steve is a great bloke and shares so much good advice with James. Beginning of this year James actually went to South Africa with him to caddy for him on the South African swing and he documented all of it including playing practice rounds with other ET Pros etc. Highly highly recommended if you haven't seen him before.
		
Click to expand...

Just to show it isn't just you, although on reflection both our spellings were poor! 😉😁
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/crossfield-v-whoever.104448/post-2264659


----------



## IainP (Jan 14, 2021)

Crow said:



			Dan Hendriksen's have been pretty good lately, he has a good group of guys regularly playing with him.
Dan Hendriksen's have been pretty good lately, he has a good group of guys regularly playing with him.
*
(But he does have an annoying habit where he repeats himself,* usually when about to play a shot so I assume it's a nervous tic of some sort)
		
Click to expand...

Also have been watching a fair bit of this channel, he reminds me of my grandad when in his 90s though when he repeats things!


----------



## larmen (Jan 15, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Love Alex evans, what he talks about is well above my skill level, but he’s a likeable character without being over the top. Great chemistry with Paul waring. Shame he only does 1  a week
		
Click to expand...

I think that is why he is so good. No one has contents for posting every day. You can split up a course blog over a few days, but ‘new content every day’ leads to a lot of awful stuff like ‘I let my girlfriend select my club’ . And while there is good stuff every now and than I don’t watch all the rubbish to find it.

I used to watch a lot of golf you tube every day, but I have overdone it in lockdown and am tyred of it now. Alex Evans weekly, Dan Hendrickson on Sunday, and then selected bits of Dan and Finch, sometimes Crossfield.

At the moment I rather watch someone building a desk from scratch, much more relaxing than golf ;-)


----------



## evemccc (Jan 15, 2021)

Like:

TXG (obviously)
No Laying Up
Michael Newton
Chris Ryan
Danny Maude 
Dan Hendriksen

Don’t Like:
Shiels
Finch

Can’t Stand:
Tubes
Golf Mates


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 15, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB641Tn7CVOVgsNXm478orw 

The ONLY channel worth watching


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 15, 2021)

Most have been mentioned however for me....

No Laying Up (plus their podcast when walking the dog), love their videos with the golf match ups, good production value and the Tourist Sauce is a favourite.
TXG, fairly new to me but seem to know what they're talking about.
Danny Maude for instruction

Used to watch Crossfield but don't any more, he's for far up his own posterior despite having been left in the distance by most other golfing YouTubers. 

Rick Shiels, I don't mind although has gone very 'click baity', that said it's a business for him and he seems to be doing well on the subs side of things. 

Golfmates, seems to be the same 2/3 'storylines' rehashed?


----------



## Crow (Jan 15, 2021)

I see a lot of love for TXG, makes me realise I'm just not interested in tech as I find it one of the dullest channels there is.

And like most of the testing and coaching channels out there, they usually take 10 or 15 minutes to pass on 1 minute of actual information.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 15, 2021)

I quite like Crossfield saying he played the game wrong previously and trying to change his swing and game to gain extra power. Could be that's just a good way to gain followers, same as magazines and manufacturers running with gain 30 yards, but it's a slightly different insight as it wasn't his game before. I only dip in and out of you tube though so for me no history or culmination of annoyances.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 15, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I quite like Crossfield saying he played the game wrong previously and trying to change his swing and game to gain extra power. Could be that's just a good way to gain followers, same as magazines and manufacturers running with gain 30 yards, but it's a slightly different insight as it wasn't his game before. I only dip in and out of you tube though so for me no history or culmination of annoyances.
		
Click to expand...

I agree though that I've seen in the past he doesn't like his view challenged.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I quite like Crossfield saying he played the game wrong previously and trying to change his swing and game to gain extra power. Could be that's just a good way to gain followers, same as magazines and manufacturers running with gain 30 yards, but it's a slightly different insight as it wasn't his game before. I only dip in and out of you tube though so for me no history or culmination of annoyances.
		
Click to expand...




Sports_Fanatic said:



			I agree though that I've seen in the past he doesn't like his view challenged.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it would be surprising if you disagreed with yourself! 😂


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 15, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Well, it would be surprising if you disagreed with yourself! 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 15, 2021)

One channel that I really look forward..... Wait, it's already been released! 

Chasing Scratch. The two american idiots who have had their podcast for a few years now chasing scratch, but not in a very serious way. It's the funniest podcast out there imo. They have now started their own youtube channel and I can't wait to see what it'll be like. I typically find it a bit hard with yanks, but these two are really likeable. 

If you've never heard of them before, you really need to listen to the podcast from the start, or otherwise you'll never get the jargon/jokes/phrases they come back to ever so often. There's a lot of episodes to listen back to, so if you give it a shot and you like it, you're in for a real treat.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB641Tn7CVOVgsNXm478orw

The ONLY channel worth watching 

Click to expand...

Oh no I clicked on your link. Where was the warning ? MODS.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2021)

Chris Ryan is good for tips, and videos are nice and short.


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Just a quick wondering about James Whiltshire, he has quite a few tattoos, if he ever was to make it onto your would he need to cover those up? Is there a rule about tattoos on tour? It's not something you see golfers have, although socially I know they are much more acceptable than they used to be


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			One channel that I really look forward..... Wait, it's already been released!

Chasing Scratch. The two american idiots who have had their podcast for a few years now chasing scratch, but not in a very serious way. It's the funniest podcast out there imo. They have now started their own youtube channel and I can't wait to see what it'll be like. I typically find it a bit hard with yanks, but these two are really likeable.

If you've never heard of them before, you really need to listen to the podcast from the start, or otherwise you'll never get the jargon/jokes/phrases they come back to ever so often. There's a lot of episodes to listen back to, so if you give it a shot and you like it, you're in for a real treat.
		
Click to expand...

I played stallion mountain last year in Vegas because of them
let’s go let’s go


----------



## timd77 (Jan 16, 2021)

Stumbled across golfholics last night, very enjoyable 👀


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 16, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Stumbled across golfholics last night, very enjoyable 👀
		
Click to expand...

Behave.....


----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 17, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			SAS Golf - really like the content he's putting out
Dan Hendriksen golf - glad he's broken away from Crossfield. Like Lester, not so keen on Lee.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you 100% on all of this. Simon comes across so well and I really want him to suceed. 

DHG is great too, but I do not understand the constant use of Lee in a playing capacity. From what I can tell he does a lot of the production, which in fairness is good, however when he is playing I verge on turning off!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 17, 2021)

OneEyeRon said:



			I'm with you 100% on all of this. Simon comes across so well and I really want him to suceed.

DHG is great too, but I do not understand the constant use of Lee in a playing capacity. From what I can tell he does a lot of the production, which in fairness is good, however when he is playing I verge on turning off!
		
Click to expand...

Even more worrying is that Lee fella appears to be a clubfitter....


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2021)

Was sent a link to Dan Hendriksen videos of him playing our course.   No idea who the other 2 blokes were!!  Was quite entertaining,  but too many ad breaks


----------



## i*windows (Jan 18, 2021)

Alex Evans has the best channel. 
Dan Hendricksen and sometimes Crossfield for vlogs.
Zen Golf Academy, Mike Malaska and Danny Maude for tips.
Hasfit and Stick Mobility for fitness


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

Crossfield does my bloody head in. Does he ever shut up????


----------



## Rangers76 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Even more worrying is that Lee fella appears to be a clubfitter....
		
Click to expand...

I've had bad fittings from professionals before, I wouldn't go near a mid-handicapper.

It will be interesting to see how the fittings go down at the Ashbury for him. Hopefully a success as he seems a really nice guy.


----------



## thebigreason (Jan 18, 2021)

“Golf life, is the only life I know, golf life, when you get it in the hole” 🤣


----------



## richbeech (Jan 18, 2021)

IanM said:



			Was quite entertaining,  but too many ad breaks
		
Click to expand...

I totally get why people wouldn't pay for the premium version but for me it's the best £11 I spend each month. I probably watch as much YouTube as I do Sky / TV so for me it's worth it to get rid of all the ads.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Jan 18, 2021)

Golf sidekick is my goto channel. He’s nailed the balance of talking, entertaining, informing and humour. 

Love Mike Malaska although you ultimately run into the issue of info overload, as is the case with all technical instruction channels. 

Zen golf I like, to the point I’d consider going to see him...but I often wonder about the clients who didn’t end up adding 50 yards to their 7 iron with a draw! 

Rick Shields is a ‘look at me and what I can do’ and ‘look what I’ve got’ channel...which I’m not a fan of. 

Peter Finch is unbearable. He’s not funny, but is trying to be- constantly. I’ve seen a few of his vids with female guests and it’s basically just him drooling all over them for 30 mins. They’re not going to shag you Peter! 

Golf mates does nothing but talk over and interrupt the ‘mates’, of whom i’d rather listen to.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Jan 18, 2021)

richbeech said:



			I totally get why people wouldn't pay for the premium version but for me it's the best £11 I spend each month. I probably watch as much YouTube as I do Sky / TV so for me it's worth it to get rid of all the ads.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been finding myself doing the same, so will also take the plunge on the £11.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 18, 2021)

Have watched the first two episodes now of Chasing Scratchs "Off season". The youtube channel is just as good as I hoped for it to be, so now there's 2 days of the week to look forward to in terms of youtube uploads.

Tuesday's - Alex Evans
Thursday's - Chasing Scratch

All the rest you just watch as and when you're bored.


----------



## richbeech (Jan 18, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			I’ve been finding myself doing the same, so will also take the plunge on the £11.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly pal it's the best thing I ever did upgrading to the premium version. If you're a very casual user and only watch it say an hour a week or something then it's probably not worth it but if you watch it most nights for a few hours at a time then for me it's well worth it.


----------



## Rangers76 (Jan 18, 2021)

Peter Finch is morphing into the Alan Partridge of YouTube golf.


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2021)

Rangers76 said:



			Peter Finch is morphing into the Alan Partridge of YouTube golf.
		
Click to expand...

Took me a few minutes to work out your avatar is Stan Bowles.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

richbeech said:



			I totally get why people wouldn't pay for the premium version but for me it's the best £11 I spend each month. I probably watch as much YouTube as I do Sky / TV so for me it's worth it to get rid of all the ads.
		
Click to expand...

£11 a month is almost double what Netflix costs, and all it gets you is content you can watch for free anyway.   I didn't even know it was as much as that, that's absurd.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2021)

richbeech said:



			I totally get why people wouldn't pay for the premium version but for me it's the best £11 I spend each month. I probably watch as much YouTube as I do Sky / TV so for me it's worth it to get rid of all the ads.
		
Click to expand...


I have a thing called YouTube vanced installed on my phone which by passes the ads.   Really nifty and free.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Jan 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			£11 a month is almost double what Netflix costs, and all it gets you is content you can watch for free anyway.   I didn't even know it was as much as that, that's absurd.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, as I always think the same with porn sites but the double, unskippable adverts on YT are starting to piss me off...I’m watching atleast 2 hours a day so it’s worth it to me.


----------



## richbeech (Jan 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			£11 a month is almost double what Netflix costs, and all it gets you is content you can watch for free anyway.   I didn't even know it was as much as that, that's absurd.
		
Click to expand...

Depends which Netflix package you go for but even so I don't have Netflix. I wouldn't say it was absurd but that's what I meant when I said I get why some people won't pay it; why pay for a service that can be free up to a point. But the simple response to that is when you're watching 3,4 hours plus most nights the adverts start to drive you crazy and as we all know they're only getting worse as more and more channels try to generate as much income as possible. For me it's money well spent. There is a music streaming service included in that price as well which isn't the best granted but it's there nonetheless.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

richbeech said:



			Depends which Netflix package you go for but even so I don't have Netflix. I wouldn't say it was absurd but that's what I meant when I said I get why some people won't pay it; why pay for a service that can be free up to a point. But the simple response to that is when you're watching 3,4 hours plus most nights the adverts start to drive you crazy and as we all know they're only getting worse as more and more channels try to generate as much income as possible. For me it's money well spent. There is a music streaming service included in that price as well which isn't the best granted but it's there nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

It depends what you watch I guess. Most of the channels I'm subscribed to will have one advert at the beginning that you can skip, and then the rest of the video is all fine.


----------



## Raziren (Jan 19, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			Fair point, as I always think the same with porn sites but the double, unskippable adverts on YT are starting to piss me off...I’m watching atleast 2 hours a day so it’s worth it to me.
		
Click to expand...

I pay about £1.30 per month for youtube but wouldnt pay £11 just to avoid adverts. 
Not entirely 'legit' but it works fine - you can use e.g. a revolut prepaid/currency card (I just have £ on it) and sign up to youtube india, argentina etc where the price is much lower. 
they take about £1.30 each month from the card (converted from the home country currency).

You will need a vpn for the sign up (can use a free trial) - this makes it look like you're in india etc and allows you to sign up, and use a random address generator etc for that country.
The youtube you get is the standard British site. 
There are plenty of instructions on how to do this on google / hukd etc.
I think you also get youtube music included.
I vaguely remember reading dont buy the family pack, just the single subscription to avoid problems - but cant remember for sure


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 19, 2021)

Rangers76 said:









Click to expand...

This bloke is just a troll, he's a complete waste of space and when Rich Shiels called him out the other week and used his real name he lost the plot. He's happy to give the abuse but cannot take it. Having watched a few minutes of one of his earlier videos it was quickly stopped and haven't bothered since.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 19, 2021)

The best thing about this forum, far and away, is the lack of a general nastiness / trolling / abuse / bullying — call it what you will — that sadly seems to me to be so prevalent on the internet.
I’ve genuinely learnt a fair bit about golf and equipment and the golf world from this forum. 

I have also learnt a lot from some golf youtubers - whether it be on course management or  technique advice, or reviews etc. There’s a variety of golf youtubers and they seem to offer something different. I have my go-to golf youtubers and I hope they do well out of it. Personally I like it when it is a complement to their business of lessons or whatever, rather than it becoming their sole enterprise. But each to their own 

That said, I do like a bit of satire - but I gather this Top Bloke is just abusive? Haven’t watched, won’t watch. No interest


----------



## IainP (Jan 20, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			I have a thing called YouTube vanced installed on my phone which by passes the ads.   Really nifty and free.
		
Click to expand...

Do you lose the ability to cast to YT on tv through this? Ta


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2021)

IainP said:



			Do you lose the ability to cast to YT on tv through this? Ta
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure. It would probably work.  I dont cast my phone to the tv these days.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve started watching (and enjoying) Ru Macdonalds course vlogs. He’s done a few we’re hoping to play in the summer.

Latest one I watched was Muirfield. I was expecting a love in, but that never came which was a surprise.

I had the same feelings as him, it’s a fantastic course in top condition but it didn’t blow me away either.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Been watching some of the instructional videos on TXG’s channel, found them to be very good. Seem to be less about the production, more about the quality of the info they are putting out.

Very good video on wedge fitting too, surprised how much the grind and bounce can have an effect.


----------



## Curls (Jan 21, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Been watching some of the instructional videos on TXG’s channel, found them to be very good. Seem to be less about the production, more about the quality of the info they are putting out.

Very good video on wedge fitting too, surprised how much the grind and bounce can have an effect.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t see nothing wrong, with a little bounce and grind.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 24, 2021)

Mygolfspy/no putts given.      just some talk about golf news/equipment.....sometimes I quite like it.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I used to watch Erik Anders Lang before, but he just seem like pompous twit to me now for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. A shame, but so many golf Youtubers seem go this way when they get a bit of success.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 24, 2021)

evemccc said:



			That said, I do like a bit of satire - but I gather this Top Bloke is just abusive? Haven’t watched, won’t watch. No interest
		
Click to expand...

I have accidentally caught a few, he really isn’t that funny and he really has nothing to add. I don’t think he has a big following but he just comes across as a twit.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 24, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I have accidentally caught a few, he really isn’t that funny and he really has nothing to add. I don’t think he has a big following but he just comes across as a twit.
		
Click to expand...

I think he’s incredibly jealous of other golfing YouTuber’s and whilst he trolls them and pretends that he’s keeping it real without clickbait etc etc he’d swap positions in an instant. He’s not funny, content is boring and I can’t imagine he has much longevity.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 24, 2021)

road2ruin said:



			I think he’s incredibly jealous of other golfing YouTuber’s and whilst he trolls them and pretends that he’s keeping it real without clickbait etc etc he’d swap positions in an instant. He’s not funny, content is boring and I can’t imagine he has much longevity.
		
Click to expand...

I think he has stepped over the line, with Shiels taking to Twitter to call him out. 
If he added something then he would have a place.
I think there is room for someone to round up the activities but done in an informative and amusing way..


----------



## Rangers76 (Jan 24, 2021)

I think he has added something by bringing up the blatent product placement in lots of their clips.If you notice rick click is even stating it in the pre write up .He's run by performance 54 a management company who even edit the replies in YouTube comment sections.The days of people uploading stuff for fun are long gone,these range pros are just in it for the dough (good luck to em) but let's just have some honesty on there.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 24, 2021)

Rangers76 said:



			I think he has added something by bringing up the blatent product placement in lots of their clips.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but he’s gone about it totally the wrong way and alienated a load of potential viewers but going down the trolling route.


----------



## Junior (Jan 25, 2021)

Rangers76 said:



			I think he has added something by bringing up the blatent product placement in lots of their clips.If you notice rick click is even stating it in the pre write up .He's run by performance 54 a management company who even edit the replies in YouTube comment sections.*The days of people uploading stuff for fun are long gone,*these range pros are just in it for the dough (good luck to em) but let's just have some honesty on there.
		
Click to expand...

This is a great point.  I used to be a you tube nerd and watch quite a bit of stuff.  Now, maybe a bit of NLU and instructional content if I'm working on something.

For me, when a YouTube channel becomes too formal and too much like a TV channel it looses its charm.  The constant need for content content content means they churn out some right rubbish.  Its a fine balance.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 25, 2021)

The clue is in the word ‘content’

It’s just filler, something, anything


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 25, 2021)

The Top Bloke guy is very weird but in amongst a lot of rambling, he makes a couple of decent points. Crossfield saying he isn't a Youtuber, is like Lewis Hamilton saying he isn't an F1 driver. And what is this about Rick Shiels company being part owned by someone else?


----------



## timd77 (Jan 25, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			The Top Bloke guy is very weird but in amongst a lot of rambling, he makes a couple of decent points. Crossfield saying he isn't a Youtuber, is like Lewis Hamilton saying he isn't an F1 driver. And what is this about Rick Shiels company being part owned by someone else?
		
Click to expand...

It just smacks of jealousy. From what I’ve heard on his podcast, Shiels only started the channel to try and generate more interest in his lessons, it grew to the point where sponsors and investors wanted a piece, and now it’s grown to the size it is. He’s hardly Rupert Murdoch taking over the world, he’s just a chap doing well for himself, good luck to him.

And this comes from someone who gives most of his videos a miss as they’re not my bag.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 25, 2021)

I don't blame him at all for taking outside investment, I just don't think I have ever heard him talk about it. I listen to his podcast, which is not a bad listen.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I don't blame him at all for taking outside investment, I just don't think I have ever heard him talk about it. I listen to his podcast, which is not a bad listen.
		
Click to expand...

Why would he talk about his investors on a golf channel?? Would be the boringest video he ever uploaded.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 26, 2021)

Scrolling through, looks like nobody has mentioned Eric Corgorno. For instruction I think he’s one of the best. Ok his videos may go on slightly, but stick with it and you will be rewarded


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Why would he talk about his investors on a golf channel?? Would be the boringest video he ever uploaded. 

Click to expand...

I guess in the interests of openness. I am of the opinion that anyone who reviews products should be open about any potential conflicts of interest, be it sponsors, investors or anything similar. Take, of example, when a youtube presenter tests loads of gear then announces what is going in the bag for the year. That is all well and good and it is not unreasonable to interpret this as what goes in the bag is, in their mind, the best gear. Now if that presenter is, unbeknownst to the audience, sponsored to use a brand of clubs or has a manufacturer as a major funder, that then brings into question the ability of that person to be impartial. I am not saying that they would be biased but the audience should know what potential slants there are on the opinions given and be able to make their mind up. There are also strict youtube rules about having to clearly mark videos as paid promotional if there is money etc changing hands and that also comes into it.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I guess in the interests of openness. I am of the opinion that anyone who reviews products should be open about any potential conflicts of interest, be it sponsors, investors or anything similar. Take, of example, when a youtube presenter tests loads of gear then announces what is going in the bag for the year. That is all well and good and it is not unreasonable to interpret this as what goes in the bag is, in their mind, the best gear. Now if that presenter is, unbeknownst to the audience, sponsored to use a brand of clubs or has a manufacturer as a major funder, that then brings into question the ability of that person to be impartial. I am not saying that they would be biased but the audience should know what potential slants there are on the opinions given and be able to make their mind up. There are also strict youtube rules about having to clearly mark videos as paid promotional if there is money etc changing hands and that also comes into it.
		
Click to expand...

From my understanding, and what I've seen, Rick Shiels have said plenty of times that he is not sponsored by any club brand or being paid to do the reviews. He is open about being sponsored by Nike and Garmin though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I guess in the interests of openness. I am of the opinion that anyone who reviews products should be open about any potential conflicts of interest, be it sponsors, investors or anything similar. Take, of example, when a youtube presenter tests loads of gear then announces what is going in the bag for the year. That is all well and good and it is not unreasonable to interpret this as what goes in the bag is, in their mind, the best gear. Now if that presenter is, unbeknownst to the audience, sponsored to use a brand of clubs or has a manufacturer as a major funder, that then brings into question the ability of that person to be impartial. I am not saying that they would be biased but the audience should know what potential slants there are on the opinions given and be able to make their mind up. There are also strict youtube rules about having to clearly mark videos as paid promotional if there is money etc changing hands and that also comes into it.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder who you could be referring to


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			From my understanding, and what I've seen, Rick Shiels have said plenty of times that he is not sponsored by any club brand or being paid to do the reviews. He is open about being sponsored by Nike and Garmin though.
		
Click to expand...

I think these guys have to be open about any potential conflict of interest if it could lead to doubt about impartiality 
For example, if Rick repeatedly says he's not funded by brand X but a year down the line it becomes obvious that he is - he could lose a lot of respect, subscribers, views and eventually his whole business and I think they know that after the Crossfield/Titleist backlash.
Pete Finch was sponsored by TM for a year and didn't review a single club whilst under contract..
Free agent now and he's back doing all clubs - in my opinion, the right way to do it.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think these guys have to be open about any potential conflict of interest if it could lead to doubt about impartiality
For example, if Rick repeatedly says he's not funded by brand X but a year down the line it becomes obvious that he is - he could lose a lot of respect, subscribers, views and eventually his whole business and I think they know that after the Crossfield/Titleist backlash.
Pete Finch was sponsored by TM for a year and didn't review a single club whilst under contract..
Free agent now and he's back doing all clubs - in my opinion, the right way to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, but I just don't understand what else he should be doing then than every once in a while confirm in his videos that he's not sponsored by any manufacturer? Having a quick look on his page, he's done Ping, TM, Callaway, Wilson Staff, Oddyssey, Cobra and Mizuno in the last two months, so I don't see what the difference between the two would be.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Of course, but I just don't understand what else he should be doing then than every once in a while confirm in his videos that he's not sponsored by any manufacturer? Having a quick look on his page, he's done Ping, TM, Callaway, Wilson Staff, Oddyssey, Cobra and Mizuno in the last two months, so I don't see what the difference between the two would be.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he has to do any more than already is.
As long as any funding comes from areas that he doesn't review there's no issue.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Of course, but I just don't understand what else he should be doing then than every once in a while confirm in his videos that he's not sponsored by any manufacturer? Having a quick look on his page, he's done Ping, TM, Callaway, Wilson Staff, Oddyssey, Cobra and Mizuno in the last two months, so I don't see what the difference between the two would be.
		
Click to expand...

I think they should be doing that other areas do, put a sponsor message at the beginning of very video or as a footer on each film. Should not rely on having seen a random previous video to know if the person is sponsored.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I don't think he has to do any more than already is.
As long as any funding comes from areas that he doesn't review there's no issue.
		
Click to expand...

James Wiltshere posted a video yesterday about how much he made on youtube in 2020. He had just over 4 million views, giving him around £14k.

Since the 27th November, the videos Rick have posted has had 7.6 million views, and I'm fairly certain he has a bigger American audience, which pays more in ad revenue. And don't forget that the 7.6 million views don't account for his old videos that keeps racking up views every day, so I'd hazard a guess that he's had around 15 million views in the last two months.

Guy is a money making machine.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I guess in the interests of openness. I am of the opinion that anyone who reviews products should be open about any potential conflicts of interest, be it sponsors, investors or anything similar. Take, of example, when a youtube presenter tests loads of gear then announces what is going in the bag for the year. That is all well and good and it is not unreasonable to interpret this as what goes in the bag is, in their mind, the best gear. Now if that presenter is, unbeknownst to the audience, sponsored to use a brand of clubs or has a manufacturer as a major funder, that then brings into question the ability of that person to be impartial. I am not saying that they would be biased but the audience should know what potential slants there are on the opinions given and be able to make their mind up. There are also strict youtube rules about having to clearly mark videos as paid promotional if there is money etc changing hands and that also comes into it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah, if he was sponsored to use a club brand he should definitely say so, and probably would do. I didn't think that's what was being referred to though. As said above, he's clear about being sponsored by Nike and Garmin, and he does promotions with Golfbidder quite a bit, I think he's usually up front about them.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, yeah, if he was sponsored to use a club brand he should definitely say so, and probably would do. I didn't think that's what was being referred to though. As said above, he's clear about being sponsored by Nike and Garmin, and he does promotions with Golfbidder quite a bit, I think he's usually up front about them.
		
Click to expand...

I am not quite as convinced. I have watched a few of the golfbidder ones. If the only incentive is that the golfbidder provide the clubs and a couple of giveaway prizes, all well and good. If they are paying for the content then that needs to be clearly explained. Certainly the video where they pick clubs comes across more as an advert than an impartial video. The Nike and Garmin elements are not so much of an issue as I do not see reviews for clothes or GPS devices (may be wrong on the second point). The important one is whether any manufacturer is supplying clubs and balls (beyond sending one off review samples) as that is where the openness is really necessary.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am not quite as convinced. I have watched a few of the golfbidder ones. If the only incentive is that the golfbidder provide the clubs and a couple of giveaway prizes, all well and good. If they are paying for the content then that needs to be clearly explained. Certainly the video where they pick clubs comes across more as an advert than an impartial video. The Nike and Garmin elements are not so much of an issue as I do not see reviews for clothes or GPS devices (may be wrong on the second point). The important one is whether any manufacturer is supplying clubs and balls (beyond sending one off review samples) as that is where the openness is really necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I always imagined he approached Golfbidder and said "I need some old clubs for a challenge video - will you let me borrow some if I tell everyone they came from you?" He gets free clubs for the video, they get free advertising on one of the biggest golf channels, everyone's a winner. I think given his profile if he was being shady at all, someone would have looked into it and found him out.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I always imagined he approached Golfbidder and said "I need some old clubs for a challenge video - will you let me borrow some if I tell everyone they came from you?" He gets free clubs for the video, they get free advertising on one of the biggest golf channels, everyone's a winner. I think given his profile if he was being shady at all, someone would have looked into it and found him out.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, certainly not saying it is shady but clarity would be better. I imagined it the other way, Golfbidder want some PR and the idea of the video is created. Whether it is just the clubs etc that are handed over or whether there is any sponsorship payment to go with that (some youtube channels would charge big money for that sort of advertising) is another matter.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Apologies, certainly not saying it is shady but clarity would be better. I imagined it the other way, Golfbidder want some PR and the idea of the video is created. Whether it is just the clubs etc that are handed over or whether there is any sponsorship payment to go with that (some youtube channels would charge big money for that sort of advertising) is another matter.
		
Click to expand...

Personally doesn't bother me. Whether they gave him clubs for free advertising, or paid him to make a video with their clubs, it makes absolutely no difference to me. He's still making it clear it's 'in partnership with Golfbidder' and the end result is one YouTube video. 🤷🏻‍♂️

I think it would only mattered if he was getting paid to use Cobra drivers, and then made a review saying their drivers are excellent and didn't tell us he was getting paid by them. But I really don't think he's doing that. Even though he's been using their drivers, I remember initially he said the Speedzone was barely an upgrade on the F9 originally - and he wouldn't be saying that if they were paying him. I think he's quite open and honest with his club reviews.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, yeah, if he was sponsored to use a club brand he should definitely say so, and probably would do. I didn't think that's what was being referred to though. As said above, he's clear about being sponsored by Nike and Garmin, and he does promotions with Golfbidder quite a bit, I think he's usually up front about them.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose that you look at the definition of sponsorship as well. Are reviewers sent clubs using the standard shaft options and are those the clubs that go in the bag. Are they provided with clubs with hundreds of pounds or aftermarket shafts etc, is that an incentive? Maybe me being idealised but I would like an introduction to a review to say that the clubs were sent free for the purposes of review, whether the clubs are sent in a standard option or whether they have taken details in advance, made any adjustments and fitted any upgraded parts to the review club sent. Maybe also an idea of what those upgrades cost if the price of clubs are discussed as there is no point in saying that a £500 driver is being reviewed if the one being reviewed is actually a £1000 driver with the upgraded shaft etc.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Personally doesn't bother me. Whether they gave him clubs for free advertising, or paid him to make a video with their clubs, it makes absolutely no difference to me. He's still making it clear it's 'in partnership with Golfbidder' and the end result is one YouTube video. 🤷🏻‍♂️

I think it would only mattered if he was getting paid to use Cobra drivers, and then made a review saying their drivers are excellent and didn't tell us he was getting paid by them. But I really don't think he's doing that. Even though he's been using their drivers, I remember initially he said the Speedzone was barely an upgrade on the F9 originally - and he wouldn't be saying that if they were paying him. I think he's quite open and honest with his club reviews.
		
Click to expand...

It does make a difference on youtube though because if there are financial incentives then the video needs to be marked as paid for content. The videos spend enough time extolling the virtues of golfbidder to make it salient to know if there are payments being made to say that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I suppose that you look at the definition of sponsorship as well. Are reviewers sent clubs using the standard shaft options and are those the clubs that go in the bag. Are they provided with clubs with hundreds of pounds or aftermarket shafts etc, is that an incentive? Maybe me being idealised but I would like an introduction to a review to say that the clubs were sent free for the purposes of review, whether the clubs are sent in a standard option or whether they have taken details in advance, made any adjustments and fitted any upgraded parts to the review club sent. Maybe also an idea of what those upgrades cost if the price of clubs are discussed as there is no point in saying that a £500 driver is being reviewed if the one being reviewed is actually a £1000 driver with the upgraded shaft etc.
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch every review, but I think he always states what shaft he is using.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It does make a difference on youtube though because if there are financial incentives then the video needs to be marked as paid for content. The videos spend enough time extolling the virtues of golfbidder to make it salient to know if there are payments being made to say that.
		
Click to expand...

Ok.. I just personally don't care. My vague recollection is that he just said "I'm borrowing these clubs from my friends at Golfbidder" or something.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			James Wiltshere posted a video yesterday about how much he made on youtube in 2020. He had just over 4 million views, giving him around £14k.

Since the 27th November, the videos Rick have posted has had 7.6 million views, and I'm fairly certain he has a bigger American audience, which pays more in ad revenue. And don't forget that the 7.6 million views don't account for his old videos that keeps racking up views every day, so I'd hazard a guess that he's had around 15 million views in the last two months.

Guy is a money making machine. 

Click to expand...

If I was remotely interesting I would do it as well ... but I am boring and can only bore my work colleagues as my wife switches off or doesn’t let me get a word in edge ways and my son tells me everything about mine craft ... and then poisons me with puffer fish or sets loads of zombies on me 
Makes me feel like that wet plonk on motherland ☹️... please open the golf course


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't watch every review, but I think he always states what shaft he is using.
		
Click to expand...

Every time... I think its very clear the top few guys are not sponsored by club brands. They review because thats what we want to see, and therefore our views translates to ad money for them - not because theyre paid to by brands.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 26, 2021)

Interesting (well  maybe not) about the "paid content" .
I dip into a cycling channel every now and then  and the message is displayed clearly and often. I don't recall ever noticing one on any of the golf vids from the various tubers.
I'm a little surprised, as I can't believe they're going unrewarded.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 26, 2021)

I like txg but I am not comparable to either of them, what is interesting is the tactics to help strike position on the head and delaying or increasing face shutting etc ...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I like txg but I am not comparable to either of them, what is interesting is the tactics to help strike position on the head and delaying or increasing face shutting etc ...
		
Click to expand...

When Matty plays right handed hes remarkably similar to, I'm  guessing, the majority of people on here..


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			When Matty plays right handed hes remarkably similar to, I'm  guessing, the majority of people on here..
		
Click to expand...

He is in n the right speed zone but a little inconsistent on strike ... but yeah they could do more compares like this


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Interesting (well  maybe not) about the "paid content" .
I dip into a cycling channel every now and then  and the message is displayed clearly and often. I don't recall ever noticing one on any of the golf vids from the various tubers.
I'm a little surprised, as I can't believe they're going unrewarded.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly think that most of them are free agents. The smaller channels because they're happy enough to get the clubs for free, and I'm sure they flog alot of the clubs on making a handsome penny considering the amount of sets of irons and drivers they get each year.

When it comes to someone like Rick Shiels I'm thinking that the income he's generating from doing reviews of all different club manufacturers outweighs what he'd be paid from one manufacturer for being tied up.

Without any deep knowledge, but just extrapolating the numbers that I mentioned earlier in the thread regarding James Wiltshere and how much he made from youtube.

4.2 million views in 2020 which gave him = 14k

14k / 4.2 mil = £0.0033 per view.

Rick Shiels have in the last 2 weeks had just shy of 2 million views on his club review videos only, so let's just work on the assumption that the pay is similar. That means he would've made just over £6.5k from those particular videos in 2 weeks time. I believe it'll be more though as he's got a bigger US following. On top of that he's receiving the products as well, which nowadays is typically 3 drivers from each brand, roughly £400 a pop, so he's received say around £5-6k worth of products as well. Some is surely saved, but I'd imagine that he, just like the smaller one's mentioned, sells some on as well.

Just as with everything else, money rules, so when he says that he don't want to be tied up, I think it's not the complete truth, but that he knows that the revenue made from reviewing all brands is more profitable for him.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Why would he talk about his investors on a golf channel?? Would be the boringest video he ever uploaded. 

Click to expand...

I would have thought he would have mentioned it in one of his podcasts. That is why I mentioned his podcast in my original post


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 26, 2021)

Interesting video on TXG today, they reckon when it comes to drivers this year there is absolutely nothing between 7 manufacturers.

And by nothing they mean nothing....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Interesting video on TXG today, they reckon when it comes to drivers this year there is absolutely nothing between 7 manufacturers.

And by nothing they mean nothing....
		
Click to expand...

Except price..


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			James Wiltshere posted a video yesterday about how much he made on youtube in 2020. He had just over 4 million views, giving him around £14k.

Since the 27th November, the videos Rick have posted has had 7.6 million views, and I'm fairly certain he has a bigger American audience, which pays more in ad revenue. And don't forget that the 7.6 million views don't account for his old videos that keeps racking up views every day, so I'd hazard a guess that he's had around 15 million views in the last two months.

Guy is a money making machine. 

Click to expand...

He is !!!  From a friend who worked with him at Mere, he gets a proper wedge from Nike a year also.  What to Nike is probably a pretty insignificant amount, to you and I, its a lot of cash. 

In fairness,  Rick Shiels really grafts.  He works long days and has done really well.  Mate says his head is in his phone working 24/7.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2021)

Junior said:



			He is !!!  From a friend who worked with him at Mere, he gets a proper wedge from Nike a year also.  What to Nike is probably a pretty insignificant amount, to you and I, its a lot of cash.

In fairness,  Rick Shiels really grafts.  He works long days and has done really well.  Mate says his head is in his phone working 24/7.
		
Click to expand...

Spent the day with Shiels and Finch a few years back when they were really at the start of their youtube projects and toying with the idea of making it a full time venture and ditching the teaching. They had some really grandiose plans but you could see that Shiels really had a vision and a belief that he could make a go of it. He probably does get a decent retainer from Nike (probably nowhere near what the top guys get) but he has worked hard to get his 1m+ followers and build the following and viewing figures.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 26, 2021)

As has already been mentioned, the Chasing Scratch guys are well worth a watch and if you haven't listened to the pod then do so and start from the beginning, you won't regret it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Interesting video on TXG today, they reckon when it comes to drivers this year there is absolutely nothing between 7 manufacturers.

And by nothing they mean nothing....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw this as well, I think also you factor in the shaft options and whether they are free or additional and the amount of tune ability to get you to where you want. But in the end too fine tune for an amateur is a waste of time. Get me away from the toe and a lightweight shaft that feels nice and stable and I am done ... I don’t even care that much about noise. So the Mizuno looks like an option, I liked the Callaway epic max and was interested in the tsi3 ... the Ping G425 max was on the radar but I have dropped it because I don’t have the need for so much forgiveness on straightening shots out .. usually straight out into the rubbish not curling round into it ☹️. I will look at the cobra as well, I might try the Taylor made but I have never owned one of their drivers ... it’s a bit like Ferrari or Porsche one is brash and the other is engineered... ( that will set the car people off 🤣🤣)


----------



## Yorkhacker (Feb 4, 2021)

A new NLU "Strapped" series is out. I know it's marmite to many people, but I really enjoy these trips, and Randy and Neil are my two favourite guys


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

Despite an unfounded preconceived prejudice I have held against the Trilby Tour - I've watched a lot of _Trilby Tour _'episodes' on Youtube from previous years and found myself actually rather enjoying it.  I think that watching ordinary handicap golfers playing; messing up; and occasionally playing great shots - is acting as a surrogate for my own golf - filling a huge gap in my life created by my currently not being able to play.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 4, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			A new NLU "Strapped" series is out. I know it's marmite to many people, but I really enjoy these trips, and Randy and Neil are my two favourite guys
		
Click to expand...

Randy is cool. But I feel like I’ve met a lot of Neils in my life...esp in N America. Not a huge fan of those, and not of him either (albeit from afar)


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 4, 2021)

Good Good Golf are great fun, serious players. They're coming to the UK later this year to play Shiels and Finch. I've challenged Micah to a scratch match when they're over. Fingers crossed it goes ahead


----------



## larmen (Feb 6, 2021)

https://socialblade.com/youtube/compare/rick shiels golf/mark crossfield /peter finch golf

I didn’t realise that Finchy has overtaken Crossfield last year. Rick is the clear number 1, of course. And you can see it suddenly taking off.
He did a big push for a million, and from there it just never stopped.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Feb 6, 2021)

Not a fan of any of them but fair play to them for being able to generate a very good living out of doing something they love.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 6, 2021)

I was watching this Canadian guy coming out of Vancouver called Gabe. He was reviewing autoflex. He kept saying he had a swing speed of 127mph, then the course vlog was on and he was playing tidy, but the drives were around 250 yards. Then he was taking a 2iron to get 206yards and a 4iron to get 194 yards ... there were a few other yardages that kind suggested he would have a swing speed more around 100-104mph


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2021)

Watch from 1:15, brilliant!


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 10, 2021)

might be more applicable


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			A new NLU "Strapped" series is out. I know it's marmite to many people, but I really enjoy these trips, and Randy and Neil are my two favourite guys
		
Click to expand...

Episode Three will be up later tonight - I like Randy and Neil but DJ's filming and editing skills are what make these videos. It's not easy to shoot and edit films as well as he does.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 18, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Episode Three will be up later tonight - I like Randy and Neil but DJ's filming and editing skills are what make these videos. It's not easy to shoot and edit films as well as he does.
		
Click to expand...

This might sound a bit weird, but I was really struck by the vegetation in florida. Looks like the sort of place that would be back to jungle and swamp in 6 months if you stopped cutting the grass!
As with all these, it's the insights into off-piste USA that I like the best. Just finished episode 3 on the big telly with a fat latte. Nice...


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 18, 2021)

pendodave said:



			This might sound a bit weird, but I was really struck by the vegetation in florida. Looks like the sort of place that would be back to jungle and swamp in 6 months if you stopped cutting the grass!
As with all these, it's the insights into off-piste USA that I like the best. Just finished episode 3 on the big telly with a fat latte. Nice...
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty much not interested at all in the areas of the USA that UK tourists would congregate in but love exploring off the grid places in the States - there's a few of them on the West side of Florida once you get North of Tampa.


----------



## SaintStu (Feb 18, 2021)

Enjoyed watching this...


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 19, 2021)

First post here so be gentle 

YouTube golf has been a life saver for me during the last year because of the various lockdowns. I used to watch the odd video here and there but now it’s very regular and I subscribe to quite a few.

Initially it was just Rick Shiels and Peter Finch (mainly for the course vlogs) but it’s expanded a bit since then.

By far my favourite content on there is the NLU stuff. They just come across as a group of mates having fun playing golf and then sinking a few beers afterwards; what’s not to like? That’s pretty much why I play the game, for the craic on the course and then in the clubhouse afterwards.

Their pods genuinely make me laugh too.

As for the likes of Shiels and Finch, i’m a bit selective about what I watch but that’s fine, they’re catering for a big group so their whole model means they need to be quite diverse.

In general, I have nothing but respect for anyone who makes a living from producing golf content; what a way to make your money. Good on them I say, not sure why anyone would begrudge it.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 23, 2021)

No Laying Up put up their documentary 'A Week in the Life: Madelene Sagström' where they got to follow the Swedish LPGA player as she played a tournament - very good content - DJ Piehowski is a talented film maker.

In other news - I'm not normally someone who messes around with stuff based on YouTube but I wasn't sure I had my left hand grip correct - something Me and my golf had posted showed me a way to check it and it appears to be making a difference.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 24, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			No Laying Up put up their documentary 'A Week in the Life: Madelene Sagström' where they got to follow the Swedish LPGA player as she played a tournament - very good content - DJ Piehowski is a talented film maker.

In other news - I'm not normally someone who messes around with stuff based on YouTube but I wasn't sure I had my left hand grip correct - something Me and my golf had posted showed me a way to check it and it appears to be making a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very good doc that, she seems like a great person, chirpy, and I love the odd British word dropping into vocab! Caddy seems great too, very dry!

Very well shot and produced, my only criticism is that they often have the music slightly too loud, to the point it’s almost louder than the person talking.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 24, 2021)

DJ is incredibly important for those guys. If he ever leaves for something else, I think they will really miss him.


----------



## evemccc (Apr 24, 2021)

Now spring is in full bloom and pub gardens and golf is back, I’ve cut back all screen time and golf YouTube by about 99% — I’d almost had my fill regardless - but with NLU I think DJ definitely brings so much to the table

Feels like Soly and him pretty much run the thing - but on the YouTube side he’s the man


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 24, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			No Laying Up put up their documentary 'A Week in the Life: Madelene Sagström' where they got to follow the Swedish LPGA player as she played a tournament - very good content - DJ Piehowski is a talented film maker.

In other news - I'm not normally someone who messes around with stuff based on YouTube but I wasn't sure I had my left hand grip correct - something Me and my golf had posted showed me a way to check it and it appears to be making a difference.
		
Click to expand...


What a brilliant documentary this was. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## bradleywedge (Apr 25, 2021)

Tubes Golf Life particularly the Foooore! Hole Challenge


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 26, 2021)

I've enjoyed a few of 'Not A Scratch Golfer' videos recently but I wasn't at all expecting the subject of his latest one


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 29, 2021)

Liked the No laying up/Sagestrom one - they do produce them well.

Just in case it's helpful to anyone these have all caught my eye this week:

(2) Breaking Sawgrass: THE TRAILER - YouTube It's a trailer but video coming up of three different handicaps playing Sawgrass. Tom Coyne has come across well on no laying up before and I think he wrote a book walking round coast of Ireland playing courses.

(2) The Slingsby Golf Academy Episode 1: The Journey Begins - YouTube Four female celebrities trying to learn the game and win a spot at BMW Pro Am. May not be for all given the "trying to get down to scratch" you tube crowd get a hard time when posting.

(2) Changing the Business of Golf | Episode 1 | Buying a Golf Course - YouTube  First episode felt like there was a bit of filler e.g. keep mentioning it won't be a traditional club without details, but some may know the course and I guess it's an interesting one to see if you can revive a golf course once reputation and membership have gone. There's a few courses which have had to be saved recently.

Think No laying up have also done a "deep dive" on 1991 Ryder Cup as a podcast but haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 13, 2021)

No Laying Up have a new season of Tourist sauce coming out as of a week tonight (9pm US time) - Trailer


----------



## evolve528 (Oct 14, 2021)

Being new to the forum I've found this thread very useful so thank you all!

I watch absolutely tons of YT golf (as many said on here it was lockdown and come back to game which triggered it) but hadn't even heard of some post on here so I think my viewing pleasure just increased 

Also, YT premium is the best £11 per month I've ever spent, my Sky bill is about £70 per month and apart from live football and golf I hardly use the thing! Whereas my £11 YT with no ads I get at least 40 odd hours a week use out of


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 14, 2021)

evolve528 said:



			Being new to the forum I've found this thread very useful so thank you all!

I watch absolutely tons of YT golf (as many said on here it was lockdown and come back to game which triggered it) but hadn't even heard of some post on here so I think my viewing pleasure just increased 

Also, YT premium is the best £11 per month I've ever spent, my Sky bill is about £70 per month and apart from live football and golf I hardly use the thing! Whereas my £11 YT with no ads I get at least 40 odd hours a week use out of
		
Click to expand...

Loads of great golf content out there!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## timd77 (Oct 19, 2021)

Stacked golf. Can’t believe I spend an hour or so a week watching people searching garage sales and pawn shops for second hand clubs, it’s addictive!

Some of the prices they’re buying for are ludicrous, do these people have no idea they’re losing so much money!


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 20, 2021)

I've heard about it before and the cynic in me says it's surely about as real The Only Way Is Essex?


----------



## timd77 (Oct 20, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I've heard about it before and the cynic in me says it's surely about as real The Only Way Is Essex?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, it’s not fake, it’d take way too much effort and staging for that. Have a watch, you might like it!


----------

